# OK nother question



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I now have a question get right to it, How like on bowls, hollow vessel, vases, what is the best way to get the hollow, I have drilled the center out and then start removing the wood and right at the flat on the bottom I get a catch most of the time (depending on the type of wood) it has been so severe that my tool came out bent like a banana, Ive tried to sharpen, dull the tool, cut form the inside out the outside in , so far the best that I have gotten is just hang on tightly and go for it. then sand forever to get smooth.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

You will get a dig in with standard tools on hollowing vessels and vases, on bowels you can use standard tools you may find changing the angle on the cutting edge will help
Cheers
Pete


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Hollowing in what I call a hollow form vase IMHO take specialized tools such as these that I have attached. Of course there are many others and most not cheap. I have heard of many using the improper tools and poof myself or others when we try to help. I have seen two where not using the proper tools have resulted in major injuries. One was by a friend of mine that he drilled the hole and went to hollowing when all of a sudden he had a catch and dislocated his elbow and shoulder plus ruined his tool. The other guy was trying to hollow with a scraper. He had a catch, the scraper snapped and he had to have surgery on his hand. I would also recommend getting a video such as Mike Mahoney called Hollow Forms and Urns. David Ellsworth has a couple out on hollowing. I have several of his tools that I use for hollowing. One thing that helped me in the beginning was finding a AAW chapter close by and attending meetings. I belong to 2 of them. One is in Denver (3 hr drive) and one in Fort Collins (4 hr drive) and well worth every minute. Most are held at Woodcraft and there are a lot of experience turners that can help. This website can help you find a chapter near you. It is aaw.org. I hope this helps.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What a magnificent set-up you have Bernie, are you sure that you wouldn't like to migrate to sunny Western Australia, I'm sure that I could select some houses close by for your selection.
I've been trying unsuccessfully to persuade Bj to come over here too. What a great time I'd have in my declining years!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Shoot Harry it is a good thing you haven't met my grandmother. At 100 she would call you a snot nosed kid like she does me.:lol::lol::dance3: And Harry that is not all of the hollowing rigs because I didn't put a picture of my captured rig.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for the great advice, and I do understand what you are saying... here, I have found a local turning club, and went last Saturday, had to leave early and didn't have time to really talk, and most of the subject was on advanced stuff that doesn't interest me at the time it was about a homemade rose engine. don't get me wrong it was very cool but just not my avenue at this time..will go again next month if I can get away, thanks again for your responses, nice setup by the way!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Rick, the most important part of such meetings is when the demonstrations have finished and you get to talk to everyone and ask your questions. Another good idea is to have someone like me with you who isn't shy to ask questions, even "Dorothy Dixers" * for the sake of learners who I judge to be too shy to ask.

*A question for which the answer is known, but so that it can be answered for the sake of others


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Rick.,I had the very same problem with all of my earlier turnings, but yesterday was different, with the new Vermec hollowing tool it was no longer a problem. As Bernie has shown, there is no substitute for using the right tool, sure they cost big money, these tools cot me $385.00 plus $15.00 overnight freight, which is a lot more than I paid for the lathe!


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I was checking out your set the other day, 312.00 is kind of spendy for me at the time.. perhaps I can make a set or a goose neck at least, hmm now the wheels are turning..


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Rick check this out. My brother got a set of these both the stinger and the scorpion. These are called seconds or blems but the set he got we couldn't find anything wrong except for a scratch. This is one of the cheapest sets and will serve you well. You could start with one set which will do small hollow forms and then upgrade to the set that will do larger HF's. Give this a look see.

index


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

At those prices Bernie I could afford to toss them out instead of sharpening them!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry my brother loves his sets. They are a great set of tools. Yep they are cheaper than most but are a good set of tools.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey thanks for the info, will definitely get some thanks again..


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Your welcome.


----------

